# ODNR Fishing Report



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the weekly report from Ohio's Division of Wildlife. 

Pictured is someone you may know, with a nice Lake erie steelhead.

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=71690


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks!
Nice to see a big mug shot of shortdrift on the website!


----------

